# 2012 Cruze randomly dies



## Khrista88 (Dec 11, 2012)

I bought my car new off the lot in May. I have the 2012 Cruze LT with the RS pkg. In November I had just gotten off the freeway and my car jerked really hard and died, then all the service lights started coming on the dash, the fuel went to empty and came back up, the lights stopped working. Onstar ran a diagnostic and told me it sounded as if they electrical system shut down and called for a tow, in the mean time the hazard lights went out one by one and it started smelling like burning wires... my dealership replaced 2 modules after having it a week int he shop, I got it back and everything was fine. then last Thursday it does the same thing...I was able to drive it to the nearest rental car office and have it towed to my dealership, I spoke with them yesterday and they are still trying to figure out what is going on. 
Any ideas???


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Contact GM at the number in your OM. Open a case number with them. I'm sure the resident Chevy Social Media Representative here will chime in shortly to assist you. Also see this thread here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4403-electrical-problem.html


----------



## Khrista88 (Dec 11, 2012)

I read that one too... It's strange how it is acting. It was about a month between issues, and they replaced the BCM and TCM the first time. My car is still in the shop and they are still questioning why?? I have not talked to anyone at GM but have had it at the dealership I bought it from (Chevrolet) both times it has messed up.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Khrista88, 

We'd be happy to check into this further. Please contact us privately with more information (including a brief summary of the situation, the last 8 digits of your VIN, and your contact information). 

Regards, 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Khrista88 (Dec 11, 2012)

I talked to the dealership today and my car finally screwed up while they were driving it. I was told they were on the phone with GM and that it could be a problem with the ABS system...didn't really make a lot of sense to me...but whatever... I just want my car fixed!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Khrista88 said:


> I talked to the dealership today and my car finally screwed up while they were driving it. I was told they were on the phone with GM and that it could be a problem with the ABS system...didn't really make a lot of sense to me...but whatever... I just want my car fixed!



Khrista88,
Thank you for the update on this. If you would like me to look into this for you please send me a PM with your name and your VIN. Either way, please continue to keep us posted. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Khrista88 (Dec 11, 2012)

I talked with my dealer yesterday and after talking with GM mechanics they think it is the main fuse box that has blown and burned up the connector. they are hoping replacing this will fix my car. this is the ONLY thing they have not replaced. if it continues after this... i don't know what they will do.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Khrista88, the good news is it's now dying for your dealership so they can replicate it. Electrical problems are possibly the single hardest thing to troubleshoot and fix in a car.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Khrista88, the good news is it's now dying for your dealership so they can replicate it. Electrical problems are possibly the single hardest thing to troubleshoot and fix in a car.


Especially one with a LIN linking most of the stuff in the car and multiple processors running things.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2015)

*Cruz nav shutdown*

I am having my 2012 Chevy Cruz nav system shutting down. Some times it displays that it is updating the software and do not turn the engine off. Because my auto is outside of warranty GM doesn't want to do anything about this. Its odd I have a three year old car which is dying and I also have a 49 year old 1966 mustang which runs great.

Any help is appreciated at [email protected]


----------

